# Picked up a McLane reel mower for 100 bucks.



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Not exactly sure the model but I feel like it was a petty good deal. 


Thing runs great but if definitely a different experience. Haha. It wants to GO. and I have a pretty small yard so there is a lot of turning involved. The drive tred dug a few holes into my yard while i was getting used to how it runs and figuring out how to make turns with it. It weighs at least 5x my push mower. (Greenworks pro 80v)

Anyway, what do you guys think, good deal for 100 smackers?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

What a steal!! Is it cutting cleanly?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool, congrats!

You will get better with it, don't be afraid to lift the drive wheels and the push it to and around obstacles.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> don't be afraid to lift the drive wheels and the push it to and around obstacles.


The one time I used a McLane this was amazing. Has to be one of the benefits of a McLane over TruCut... the weight. It was so easy to just push around when close to obstacles.

I'd say if it runs and cuts it's a great deal. People are paying more than that for push reels these days. Congrats!


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

That is a great deal.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks like a good deal to me!!! I love my McLane!!! I lift the drive wheels all the time, especially when going around trees and flowerbeds. Best way to do it in my opinion.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Watch red's backlapping video. Its a lifesaver. Got mine for 120$ and put a predator engine on it. Purrs and runs great. Now that i got a greens mower i only use the mclane for my huge hill in the front.
I backlapped mine yest and cut the whole yard at 7/8"
It doesnt cut anything like a greensmower but for 150$ its a massive upgrade from a rotary. Congrats!


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Watch red's backlapping video. Its a lifesaver. Got mine for 120$ and put a predator engine on it. Purrs and runs great. Now that i got a greens mower i only use the mclane for my huge hill in the front.
> I backlapped mine yest and cut the whole yard at 7/8"
> It doesnt cut anything like a greensmower but for 150$ its a massive upgrade from a rotary. Congrats!


That looks awesome! What type of grass is that? Is it yours? If so I assume the Tifway 419?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is the backlapping thread ajmikola was talking about


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

kur1j said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > Watch red's backlapping video. Its a lifesaver. Got mine for 120$ and put a predator engine on it. Purrs and runs great. Now that i got a greens mower i only use the mclane for my huge hill in the front.
> ...


Thank you. Yes, its mine. Pics are a month out from aerating, fertlizing and adding pgr.

The builder says its tif419, but i'm suspect.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I found a very similar one for 100. Thinking about scooping it up. How many blades does that one have?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> I found a very similar one for 100. Thinking about scooping it up. How many blades does that one have?


I don't know the answer to that but you will be fine with 7 or 10. Stay away from 5.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Interesting. This one I was looking at has 5. What's the reason to avoid them?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Interesting. This one I was looking at has 5. What's the reason to avoid them?


It has to do with the cut rate and how high/low you are planning to cut your grass. If you are planning on cutting below 1.5" I think 5 is too few blades. I think the 5 blade at a lower height will give you the washboard effect.


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome thanks for the backlapping link. It seems to be cutting really nice but I dought it's been sharpened anytime soon so I'll definitely do this. Anybody know where I can get a drum roller for it instead of the caster style wheels? Feel like the would give me better stripes.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

vanawesome said:


> Awesome thanks for the backlapping link. It seems to be cutting really nice but I don't it's been sharpened anytime soon so I'll definitely do this. Anybody know where I can get a drum roller for it instead of the caster style wheels? Feel like the would give me better stripes.


Here you go!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

vanawesome said:


> Awesome thanks for the backlapping link. It seems to be cutting really nice but I dought it's been sharpened anytime soon so I'll definitely do this. Anybody know where I can get a drum roller for it instead of the caster style wheels? Feel like the would give me better stripes.


Or here is what a couple members here have donE


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

J_nick said:


> vanawesome said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome thanks for the backlapping link. It seems to be cutting really nice but I dought it's been sharpened anytime soon so I'll definitely do this. Anybody know where I can get a drum roller for it instead of the caster style wheels? Feel like the would give me better stripes.
> ...


Wow. Genius! I'm excited to cut again. I've become kind of obsessed and hate the wait between cuts. Especially now that I have a whole.new animal to control. Haha. I need to find a good exploded view of the mower. I have a feeling I'm missing a spring for the lever that engages the reel and drive wheel.

Thanks!


----------



## Thisguy (Apr 5, 2017)

Here ya go. This has come in handy for me


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Hmm... Looks like I need 52 and or 23. Kind of hard to tell where those attach to from the drawing, but I definitely can't find them on my mower.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

I just pick-up McClane 20" for $25 from a friend of a friend of a friend's family member, so no friend of mine.

Anybody have any information to share with me about theses machines or where they get parts. How do you find the model and year?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

MatthewinGA said:


> I just pick-up McClane 20" for $25 from a friend of a friend of a friend's family member, so no friend of mine.
> 
> Anybody have any information to share with me about theses machines or where they get parts. How do you find the model and year?


There's about 20 page thread on McLanes in the equipment section. Good stuff. I just picked one up the other day. I used it to scalp my lawn today. Theyre fun as heck to use. I can't believe i was missing out all these years.


----------

